# Wind Drift Experiment (photos)



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Two week ago we went out and learned how much our coyote gun's bullets dropped at 300 and 400 yards. I learned that my 223 shooting 50 Grain VMAX was dropping about 11 inches at 300 yards and about 25 inches at 400 yards.

The next thing I wanted to try was to shoot at coyote silhouettes. I wanted to learn my holdover and also get practice in judging size and distance through my scope.

Well, as luck would have it, yesterday when I actually had time to shoot the conditions were horrible. 25-35 mph winds out of the SouthEast. So what did I do? I did some wind testing!

Here are my cutouts I made:










Here is one after putting a used Hugo's paper bag on it to keep track of my shots:










We set up the best we could to create a crosswind scenario. It wasn't perfect. We got the wind coming from the left and behind us. If we were looking ahead at 12 oclock the wind was probably about 8 oclock going 25-30 mph, with a few gusts. All shooting was done with bipods or shooting stick laying down prone.

My first group is shown with circles. I shot two shoots at 100 yards with my 223. I was suprised that there was virtually NO drift. Papapete did the same with his 22-250 on another cutout. He had the same results.










The next group I shot was 200 yards with my 223. I had a nice group in the wind with about a 7 inch drift. It is shown by the connect holes in a triangle.










We then moved to 300 yards. This time I had to just take a guess using the findings from two weeks ago. I held right between the cutouts ears and shot the two holes that have triangles around them. I think it would have stopped the coyote!










Finally I shot two shots with my 243 at 200 yards. The two square holes were left by that gun.

All in all I was happy with my shooting. I learned a lot yesterday! I only had one shell that didn't hit the cutouts (one of my 223 300 yard shots  ). Thanks for reading and keep on learning your gun!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

what grain bullets on the .243? were u again aimin behind the ear? or for target?

Great thread, thanks for the pics! great info if i need to shoot in really strong winds!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

whitehorse said:


> what grain bullets on the .243? were u again aimin behind the ear? or for target?
> 
> Great thread, thanks for the pics! great info if i need to shoot in really strong winds!!


I was using 70 Grain Ballistic tips in the 243. On all shots I aimed at the orange target except the 300 yard shots with the 223. Those were between the ears. The 243 ones grouped worse because I do not have a bipod on that gun and was trying to use my shooting sticks folded WAY out to get a prone position and the wind was blowing my gun all over the place. :lol:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

understandable, just thought i'd see what the drift at 300 would be, I shoot the same round that you are firing, and it's comforting to see how little buck the wind will have.. I'll agree the wind moves the shooter more than the bullet! 
I have only gotten out to 200 yards, but now I know what I can expect.. Thanks again!!


----------



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey fallguy, What kind of gun is your .223? I know its prolly around here somewhere but i have to run. Thanks

Shawn


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It a Weatherby VAnguard synthetic stock. Great shooting rifle for a nice price.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats interesting. Thanks Fallguy


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

After I get the new scope on my 204 sighted in I'll try to do this expirement. This was very helpful Fallguy.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice. I'd like to put together a similar set-up in order to get a better feel for field performance of my guns. How did you do the life-size coyote silouette?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

johngfoster said:


> Very nice. I'd like to put together a similar set-up in order to get a better feel for field performance of my guns. How did you do the life-size coyote silouette?


I bought a target silhouette target from Birchwood Casey and then used that as my template. I got some measurements from an actual coyote and then traced it all on wax paper and then cut it out, traced it on plywood, and cut out that. If the coyote looks fat it is because I added in the thickness of fur so it looks like a nice, well furred coyote. I wanted to practice getting an idea of how big they look in the scope along with my shooting.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

thats a sweet post Fallguy...that gets me to thinking I should do the same thing sometime soon...well...once it dries up around here...kinda mucky right now..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

The photos are gone?

What happened?


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

R y a n said:


> The photos are gone?What happened?


HUH?? mine are still here...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dynarider68 said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > The photos are gone?What happened?
> ...


Fallguy's original photos are blank on my end.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Try login off your computer and then log back on...maybe some setting got all funked up...I dont know..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It is more likely his host VillagePhoto has reached its daily download limit for viewing an individual file. Sites do that to limit cross traffic from linking to a photo and dragging down bandwidth.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

huh..never heard of that before..


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

this is where the prairie dogs come in handy. its so easy to call your shots on them from the dust puffs, that you get the wind and holdover figured out pretty quick. im sure someone that shoots a couple thousand dogs a year is pretty profficient at wind doping. good post.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

fallguy great info post. will help all of us. marty


----------

